# Eating avocados can reduce food cravings and diabetes risk



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2013)

Washington: A new research has suggested that addition of fresh Hass Avocado to a meal may help to reduce hunger and the desire to eat in overweight adults.

The study also showed that including avocado to a meal resulted in smaller post-meal rises in insulin compared to eating a meal without avocado.

http://zeenews.india.com/news/healt...ce-food-cravings-and-diabetes-risk_24085.html

Yuck!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 19, 2013)

Yum, Guacamole here I come. I love avocado.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 19, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Yum, Guacamole here I come. I love avocado.


So do I, but don't often eat them due to the calorie count.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2013)

I think I've probably said this before, but they are horrid - pretending to be pears when they are nothing like! Just like olives (ewww!) pretend to be grapes!


----------



## Steff (Sep 19, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I think I've probably said this before, but they are horrid - pretending to be pears when they are nothing like! Just like olives (ewww!) pretend to be grapes!



Yay Alan we 100% agree hate the stuff


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 19, 2013)

I used to agree with you both.  It took me years to acquire a taste for both avocados and olives... and now that I love them, I have to restrict them to occasional treats. 

Three-year-old Eleanor likes olives.  We haven't tried her with avocado yet, it's not something Mummy buys because she can't stand it herself.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 19, 2013)

I went Olive picking in Cyprus one year. Love the little ----.  Prawns & Advcardo Yummy


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> I went Olive picking in Cyprus one year. Love the little ----.  Prawns & Advcardo Yummy



Ugh! Prawns!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 19, 2013)

Have eaten prawns for "ENGLAND". Love them aswell   5 Lobster one night was in heaven claws & all


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2013)

Lobster is gorgeous, wouldn't turn that down!


----------



## Royston46 (Sep 20, 2013)

never had Advocado and hate Olives what I can't understand is if Advocado is a pear then why is it high in calories ???


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 20, 2013)

Royston46 said:


> never had Advocado and hate Olives what I can't understand is if Advocado is a pear then why is it high in calories ???



Avocado is not a pear, it's a stone fruit.  It just happens to be pear-shaped.  The flesh is deliciously creamy in texture, because it's high in fat (the 'good' kind, but still calorific).  Mmm - dreams of crispy bacon and avocado in a crusty white baguette.


----------



## Royston46 (Sep 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Avocado is not a pear, it's a stone fruit.  It just happens to be pear-shaped.  The flesh is deliciously creamy in texture, because it's high in fat (the 'good' kind, but still calorific).  Mmm - dreams of crispy bacon and avocado in a crusty white baguette.



Thanks for this information and I think i am going to have to try one for myself to see if I like them or not


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Avocado is not a pear, it's a stone fruit.  It just happens to be pear-shaped.  The flesh is deliciously creamy in texture, because it's high in fat (the 'good' kind, but still calorific).  Mmm - dreams of crispy bacon and avocado in a crusty white baguette.



Oh shush. Now I'm going to have to go out an buy one.


----------

